# X-mas came early !!!



## abigtroutt (Dec 13, 2008)

My wife and I have been selling lots of stuff from our house on e-bay instead of having a yard sale.  With the money we made, I placed my very first soap order through Oregon Trail and got a ton of stuff....tell me what you think

Vanilla FO
Bonsai FO
Amande Cherry Vanilla FO
Amande Amere FO
White Sholders FO
Cinnamon Bun FO
Flowering Herbs FO 
Hibiscus Splendor FO
African Wild Gardenia FO 
Wild Honeysuckle & Green Fig FO
Ol' South Pumpkin Pie FO
Summer Strawberry FO
Michael Kors FO

I also purchased some Strawberry Seeds, Apricot Seed Meal, Moroccan Red Clay and French Green Clay.

As for colors I ordered liquid Red, Yellow, Purple and Orange.
Susan even sent me a few samples of color Oxide's to try!! She was awesome to talk with!!

I'm very excited to try making some soaps with my new FO's and colors !!!!

I read a pumpkin soap that used real pumpkin   
I also have planned a strawberry soap with the strawberry seeds   
I also love vanilla     
I can just keep going on..........       

All my soaps have been made with natural coloring and EO's so I'm very excited to try some new fun flavors...


----------



## Deda (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like a great selection!  I just know you are going to have so much fun!  Make sure you post a zillion pictures!

Which one is your favorite?




			
				abigtroutt said:
			
		

> Michael Kors FO



:::Swoon:::  Is it perfect?  
I love Michael Kors, Neimans has this perfect Turquoise Bag I need so much.


----------



## abigtroutt (Dec 13, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> Which one is your favorite?
> 
> 
> :::Swoon:::  Is it perfect?
> I love Michael Kors, Neimans has this perfect Turquoise Bag I need so much.



Ol' South Pumpkin Pie is my Favorite !!!!!

I have planned a batch of Bath Bombs to start with the Michael Kors FO


----------



## Chay (Dec 13, 2008)

Bonsai is my husbands favorite scent. I add cinnamon and all spice to give it a speckled look.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 13, 2008)

*soap*

what fun!  it sounds like you have projects planned that will take you on into the new year!

i love white shoulders!  very popular here in the south.  would love to hear how it soaps.

have fun with your new toys and remember to play nice! LOL!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 14, 2008)

Flowering Herb is perfect for spring!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Dec 15, 2008)

I was just reading a recipe with real pumpkin too - I think I'm going to try it even though I'm new.. I have a few different pumpkin FO and also some Pumpkin Seed Oil so I think those would be nice.. we'll see


----------



## abigtroutt (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe we need to have a pumpkin soap swap when finished


----------



## abigtroutt (Dec 15, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> Bonsai is my husbands favorite scent. I add cinnamon and all spice to give it a speckled look.



I love the idea of cinnamon!!!

I have a cinnamon cassia tree I planted.   I was also thinking of making cinnamon tea with the leaves then making soap with the cinnamon tea


----------



## digit (Dec 23, 2008)

abigtroutt said:
			
		

> I placed my very first soap order through Oregon Trail and got a ton of stuff....tell me what you think


I think your house probably smells very very good!!!!!



Flowering Herb is one of my favs. I was mega disappointed when BBW discontinued it. I was going all over to each store buying up what I could find. 

Digit


----------

